# Mountain Wedding Questions



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

I am getting ready to pop the big question and have been planning on having an outdoor mountain wedding. I want to do it somewhere along Mirror Lake HWY 150 in the Uinta's.
Does anyone have any previous experience doing this or any idea of any very reasonably priced venues in the area? (Around Kamas) We were thinking of just doing it in a very large meadow/campground sort of area. Would we need any special permit for a gathering of 100 or so?
Any input would be VERY appreciated!
Thank You!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Sorry no info, but I like the Idea. I think your biggest concern is afternoon thunder showers in the Uintas.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Actually 35 years ago, my wife proposed to me between the BR Station and Mirror Lake, I guess I must have said "yes" at the time. We did it several times before and after that and didn't need a venue or anything special. The truck seat worked fine.


JUST KIDDING!!!!!! Don't go off the deep end on me!

That is a true story though.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Sulphur Campgrounds, UT 150 mile marker 39, on the North Slope has a nice meadow and picnic area for large crowds. We use to have company parties there. Parking maybe your biggest hurdle though.

The parking lot at the Mt Baldy trailhead, UT mile marker 29, would be cool. There's another big lot at mile marker 28 on the top of the Provo drainage that has been used for some big events: scouts, movie sets, etc.

I would call the Kamas (South Slope) or Evanston (North Slope) National Forest offices for details.


----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Goob!
That is some fine information right there. You are truly awesome!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

silvertip said:


> Thanks Goob!
> That is some fine information right there. You are truly awesome!


I spend some time on the Mirror Lake Highway. 8)


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

The Kamas Range District has a preservable group area just above Samak. I don't think it has much in the way of facilities, it is more like just a big meadow but if you reserve it I think you can drive your vehicles up the road into the meadow. I think the site is called Ponderosa. You may have to rent portable toilets but the Kamas Ranger office can give you details.The Pine valley campground is also a preservable "group" campground that has some facilities. It is farther up the canyon close to the Provo River where it leaves the Mirror Lake highway and flows toward Woodland. Congratulations, and good luck. It sounds fun.


----------

